#ubuntu-at 2011-04-27
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | Next Meeting: Saturday 30th April 2011 5PM UTC/7PM Austrian Time/ | Want to officailly celecbarte 11.04 release? #ubuntu-release-party is for you |
<NRWlion> moin MootBot-AT
<Daniel0108> hi guntbert
<guntbert> hi Daniel0108, hab grad dein memo gesehen, ich gehs an sobald ich Zeit hab (heute eher nicht mehr) :)
<Daniel0108> guntbert: okay :)
<guntbert> Daniel0108: äh -- im wiki-Text- : "Du" oder "Sie" ?
<Daniel0108> Nimm Sie, ist höflicher ;)
<Daniel0108> guntbert: ^
<guntbert> ok
<guntbert> Daniel0108: möchtest du die wiki-Seite abonnieren? Wär vielleicht nicht schlecht (gegen Vandalismus und Blödheit) :-)
<Daniel0108> werd ich machen, guntbert :)
<guntbert> nur net genau jetzt, server-probleme?
<Daniel0108> wieso?
<Daniel0108> wenn so ein error kommt beim wiki, einfach doppelt auf den speichern button drücken ;)
<Daniel0108> 1 request geht manchmal verloren
<Daniel0108> is ein bug
<guntbert> Daniel0108: geht net - die Seite "internal server error" hat keinen Button :-))
<Daniel0108> guntbert: ich hab gemeint, bevor er error kommt :P und immer deinen edit vorher kopieren
<guntbert> Daniel0108: danke für die Erinnerung :-)  - btw ich hab in deinem Text den Satz über englisch abgeändert - ich glaub so sagt er besser was gemeint ist :-)
<Daniel0108> okay, danke :)
<Daniel0108> du darfst auch das formatting ein bisschen ändern, zum beispiel ein paar worte fett machen, wie du es beim deutschen text gemacht hast :)
#ubuntu-at 2011-04-28
<NRWlion> servus grüzi und hallo ;)
<mainerror> hallö
<mainerror> Daniel0108, sagmal kennst du eigentlich schon den Ask Ubuntu chat (eigentlich StackExchange chat aber egal)
<Daniel0108> ja kenn ich, mainerror
<mainerror> was hältst du von der idee einen Ubuntu AT raum dort zu haben?
<Daniel0108> mainerror: das wäre nicht schlecht :D
<Daniel0108> mainerror: kannst du eigentlich PHP? Ich hab da so ein projekt und da brauche ich noch PHP programmierer
<mainerror> ich fing mit PHP an, mag es aber nicht besonders, wo hakts denn?
<mainerror> zu dem Ask Ubuntu chat, meine eigentliche idee ist ja den LoCo channel mehr oder weniger dorthin zu verlagern, aus einer vielzahl an gründen
<Daniel0108> mainerror: naja das wäre nicht so toll, da ich IRC ziemlich gerne habe ;)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: wenn du möchtest, komm mal in den channel ##opunity ;)
<mainerror> hier ist mal der raum http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/448/austrian-loco-room
<Daniel0108> danke, mainerror
<mainerror> Daniel0108, ich werde dir mal ein bisschen die vorzüge von dem chat näher bringen wann du mal zeit hast
<Daniel0108> mainerror: aber der IRC channel bleibt ;) ich kenne den stack exchange chat, aber dort bin ich nicht so oft online
<mainerror> keiner sagt was von auflösen oder links liegen lassen ;)
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> wir können ja 2 chats haben, das hier ist aber der offizielle
<mainerror> was an sich aber eigentlich schade ist, es ist nämlich eine extra hürde, wechle neue user nehmen müssen, was aber eigentlich nicht begründet ist
<Daniel0108> mainerror: aber IRC ist der offizielle loco chat :)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ich verstehe nicht, was die vorteile an dem stackexchange chat sind
<mainerror> bring ich dir gleich gerne näher wenn du zeit hast
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> kannst du mir ein paar vorteile jetzt aufzählen, mainerror?
#ubuntu-at 2011-04-29
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | Next Meeting: Saturday 30th April 2011 5PM UTC/7PM Austrian Time/ |
<mainerror> o
<mainerror> o/ <--fail
<guntbert> Daniel0108: bist da?
<mainerror_> guntbert, ganz großes Lob! Super gemacht mit der Wiki übersetzung.
<guntbert> mainerror_: danke :) 2 Problemstellen haben wir noch: die includes
<mainerror_> meinst bei meetings?
<guntbert> und flyers
<mainerror_> omg ... noch kompizierter gings wohl nicht mit diesen macros
<guntbert> mainerror_: ist das automatisiert? dann könnten wir 2 zus. includes (-dt) verwenden
<mainerror_> ich versuch grad noch zu verstehen was die eigentlich machen, im speziellen unsere
<mainerror_> hmm seh schon
<guntbert> schon recht, jedenfalls will ich *keine* englischen Zeitangaben im dt. text haben :)
<mainerror_> ich mach grad mal einen versuch
<mainerror_> frack
<mainerror_> nicht das was ich mir drunter vorgestellt hatte
<guntbert> mainerror_: needs handcrafting probably - english locale on the server
<mainerror_> so ein mist, das geht auch nicht
<mainerror_> ok hab wieder reverted
<mainerror_> naja wir könnten zwei verschiedene formate drinnen haben und dann per regex funktion des include macros die gewünschten parsen lassen, das ist aber irgendie blöd
<guntbert> von was für einer Sprache red hier?
<guntbert> *red ma hier?
<mainerror_> vom wiki, welches etwas blöd zu handlen ist :)
<guntbert> mainerror_: dort gibts solche macros?
<mainerror_> naja das include macro unterstützt regex
<mainerror_> mom
<mainerror_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMacros/Include
<guntbert> mainerror: ich hab mehr daran gedacht: wie werden die include-dateien erzeugt? händisch?
<mainerror> achso ja
<mainerror> anscheinend ja
<mainerror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustriaTeam/Meetings/NextMeeting?action=info
<mainerror> hab ne idee
<guntbert> mainerror: ja dann, nehmen wir halt je 2 verschieden includes (wer dann ein meeting ansetzt muss halt 2 Dateien ändern)
<mainerror> moment
<mainerror> warte kurz, lass mich das nur kurz testen :)
<guntbert> lass dir Zeit :)
<mainerror> \o/
<mainerror> funzt
<mainerror> die NextMeeting page sieht jetzt so aus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustriaTeam/Meetings/NextMeeting
<mainerror> das hr (----) ist ganz wichtig und muss drinnen bleiben
<guntbert> schaus dir bitte jetzt an
<mainerror> hab schon gesehen, sieht besser aus :)
<guntbert> ich hätt ja (im LoCo-Bereich lieber "19:00 Ö Ortszeit (17:00 UTC)"
<mainerror> so, morgen mache ich mich ans Logo
<mainerror> guntbert, wäre passender hast recht
<mainerror> generell finde ich dass wir uns auf ein format einigen sollten, entweder 12stunden format oder 24 stunden, wobei ich zu letzterem tendiere
<guntbert> ich drehs um, hast noch Zeit für die Flyer include?
<mainerror> jop klar
<guntbert> gut, du bastelst das include macro und ich die Datei :)
<mainerror> alles klar, mach einfach zweischen der englischen und er deutschen version ---- rein
<guntbert> ok
<mainerror> done
<guntbert> dein teil funzt schon :)
<mainerror> sobald du fertig bist wirds dann richtig angezeigt :)
<mainerror> geht
<guntbert> done
<mainerror> nice!
<guntbert> so macht das Spass - danke
 * mainerror klopft guntbert auf die Schulter
<mainerror> jetzt haben wir uns ein Bier verdient hehe
<guntbert> ich geh mir eins holen - aber ganz im Ernst: (nicht nur) solche Dinge zu zweit sind einfach lustiger :-)
<mainerror> jo teamarbeit ist schon was feines, wenn jeder weis was er zu tun hat :)
<guntbert> die Idee, die includes zu tweaken war großartig, das reduziert Anpassungen auf je eine Datei
 * guntbert klopft mainerror auf die Schulter
<mainerror> programmierer sind faul, deshalb automatisieren wir so vieles :D
<guntbert> ja, ich hab erwartet, dass der Datums-string eben direct aus dem Fridge gelesen wird (deswegen mein Hinweis auf die locale des servers)
<mainerror> ja hätte ich mir auch erwartet, leider ist dem so nicht :(
<mainerror> urgh ... mein satzbau suckt, zeit zum schlafen gehen :)
<guntbert> in dem Fall "Gott sei Dank" - den zu tweaken wäre *etwas* mühsamer gewesen
<guntbert> ok, ich lass dich schon aus - danke & gute Nacht
<mainerror> gute nacht o/
#ubuntu-at 2011-04-30
<mainerror> o/
<Daniel0108> hi mainerror
<mainerror> hallo, das wiki sollte jetzt eigentlich fertig sein, heute kommt noch unser logo und gut is
<mainerror> guntbert hat gute arbeit geleistet mit der übersetzung!
<mainerror> wenn du jetzt neue Meeting dates einfügen willst, musst du nur darauf achten, dass der horizontale strich (hr oder im wiki ----) erhalten beleibt
<mainerror> Daniel0108, hast du schon was wegen unserer domain gehört?
<mainerror> bzw. gibt es schon pläne für die website und um was gehts im meeting heute? haben wir eine meeting schedule?
<Daniel0108> mainerror: okay, danke :)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: genau das wollte ich dich gerade fragen, hast du vielleicht zeit und lust eine meeting agenda zu schreiben?
<mainerror> ich kann sie zusammenstellen, kein problem, musst mir halt nur sagen was du alles ansprechen willst :)
<Daniel0108> wir werden die website besprechen, den irc/askubuntu channel, die flyer, die wiki page, weitere pages die wir haben könnten (facebook, twitter, usw), wann wir das nächste meeting machen(eventuell regelmäßige meetings), ob wir schon ein approved loco werden wollen
<Daniel0108> ich habe für unsere website auch schon ein forum mit portal zusammengestellt, ist aber noch nicht online ;)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ^
<mainerror> alles klar, ich würde genre noch einen punkt hinzufügen, member rekrutierung in generelle präsenzaktivität
<Daniel0108> okay :)
<mainerror> jo da quatschen wir dann im meeting alle zusammen über die website :)
<MichealH> SHI
<MichealH> I forgot themeeting was on :P
<Daniel0108> hi MichealH
 * MichealH whistles and says hi
<MichealH> :P
<MichealH> Hi Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> #startmeeting
<Daniel0108> it doesn't work, MichealH
<Daniel0108> MootBot-AT: help
<MootBot-AT> Daniel0108: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Daniel0108> MootBot-AT: meetingology
<MootBot-AT> Daniel0108: Error: "meetingology" is not a valid command.
<Daniel0108> MootBot-AT: meetingology help
<MootBot-AT> Daniel0108: Error: "meetingology" is not a valid command.
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> MichealH: ^
<MichealH> MootBot-AT: load meetingology
<MootBot-AT> MichealH: The operation succeeded.
<MichealH> MootBot-AT: and do not **** up today, Im not in the mood for you :/
<MootBot-AT> MichealH: Error: "and" is not a valid command.
<Daniel0108> #startmeeting
<MootBot-AT> Meeting started Sat Apr 30 14:15:13 2011 UTC.  The chair is Daniel0108. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<MootBot-AT> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<Daniel0108> #topic Test
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Test
<Daniel0108> MichealH: It doesn't change the topic, I think it needs +A :P
<Daniel0108> #action test
<MootBot-AT> ACTION: test
<Daniel0108> #vote
<MootBot-AT> Please vote on:
<MootBot-AT> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Daniel0108> +1
<Daniel0108> -1
<Daniel0108> -_-
<Daniel0108> #endvote
<MootBot-AT> No vote in progress
<Daniel0108> #vote test
<MootBot-AT> Please vote on: test
<MootBot-AT> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MichealH> ;op MootBot-AT
<Daniel0108> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from Daniel0108
<MichealH> It shall now do it :P
<Daniel0108> #endvote
<MootBot-AT> Voting ended on: test
<MootBot-AT> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<MootBot-AT> Motion carried
<Daniel0108> works :)
<Daniel0108> MichealH: okay
<MichealH> #endmeeting?
<Daniel0108> #topic test
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: test
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: test
<Daniel0108> yeah, works
<Daniel0108> #endmeeting
<MichealH> Just op it befire a meeting
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | Next Meeting: Saturday 30th April 2011 5PM UTC/7PM Austrian Time/ |
<MootBot-AT> Meeting ended Sat Apr 30 14:16:39 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<MootBot-AT> Minutes:        http://meetings.touchlay.com/ubuntu-at.2011-04-30.moin.txt
<MichealH> ;deop MootBot-AT
<Daniel0108> I can't.
<Daniel0108> I don't have DragonEyes privileges :/
<Daniel0108> ;op MootBot-AT
<MichealH>  /c op #ubuntu-at MootBot-AT
<DragonEyes> Daniel0108: You do not have a high enough user level and/or privleges in this channel to use that command!
<Daniel0108> yeah I know, MichealH, but DE is useless -.-
<MichealH> Daniel0108: ask phillw for level 4 privelages
<Daniel0108> I have level 4
<MichealH> HUH?
<Daniel0108> but DE doesn't like my new hostname
<MichealH> HAAAHh
<MichealH> ;help
<Daniel0108> ;help
<MichealH>  ;addhost <password>
<MichealH> DONE. :P
<Daniel0108> I don't have a pass -.-
<MichealH> You do
<MichealH> You have to heve one to register
<Daniel0108> when I'm trying to register it says:
<Daniel0108> -DragonEyes- Your nick does not match your hostname.  If you are the owner of this nick, you need to use the addhost command.
<MichealH> Daniel0108: You got a unafiliated cloak? :)
<Daniel0108> MichealH: yes
<MichealH> I haz better :P
 * MichealH shows off his wikipedia cloak.... lol
<Daniel0108> MichealH: you got your cloak because you have znc :P
<Daniel0108> MichealH: I want an UBT cloak, lol
<MichealH> No
<MichealH> :P
<MichealH> I want a minecraft cloak, If Notch ever files a GRF
<MichealH> I want a opunity cloak ;)
<Daniel0108> yay, opunity cloak :D
<MichealH> Daniel0108: Files a GRF?
<MichealH> :P
<Daniel0108> MichealH: PM me :P
<MichealH> kk
<mainerror> Daniel0108, https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1_R4IgMAC90VyIv5RCNgr53N7Y2wVe5my29lYzy6ipe8
<Daniel0108> danke, mainerror :)
<mainerror> hab da platz gelassen falls du noch mehr details hinzufügen willst
<mainerror> hallo
<mainerror> meeting?
 * mainerror nudges Daniel0108 
<Daniel0108> ja
<Daniel0108> fangen wir an :)
<Daniel0108> #startmeeting
<MootBot-AT> Meeting started Sat Apr 30 17:05:12 2011 UTC.  The chair is Daniel0108. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<MootBot-AT> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<Daniel0108> Wer ist denn hier? Schreibt o/
<Daniel0108> o/
<mainerror> o/
<Daniel0108> guntbert, MichealH
<Daniel0108> Rhonda
<Daniel0108> seid ihr auch da?
<Daniel0108> mainerror: wir sollten noch warten bis ein paar da sind ;)
<mainerror> würd sagen bis 19:20
<Daniel0108> okay, mainerror
<mainerror> sollten wir heute wieder kein meeting hinbekommen, geb ichs auf ...
<mainerror> zu zweit wird das nix
<Daniel0108> mainerror: wir haben ja mehrere mitglieder, nur sind die bei meetings nie da :/
<mainerror> was natürlich sehr förderlich ist ;)
<mainerror> bin garnicht sauer oder so, muss nur meine Zeit optimal einteilen, sollte dies hier zeitverschwendung sein, naja ...
<Daniel0108> :/
<Daniel0108> paultag, Rhonda, MichealH, jussi, juliux, guntbert, BfrOv3rfl0w: PING
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ich verstehe das auch nicht, das meeting war so lange ausgemacht, und jetzt ist keiner da :(
<mainerror> jo, es ist halt traurig
<mainerror> Österreich scheint Ubuntu-inkompatibel zu sein
<mainerror> ich schlage vor, dass guntbert meine Aufgabe als Wiki maintainer übernimmt, er hat bis jetzt sowieso mehr gemacht in der Richtung. Für mich hat sich die Sache erledigt, andere Projekte warten. ;)
<mainerror> Daniel0108, ich wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg, hoffentlich bekommst es doch noch hin
<mainerror> o/
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ich werde dich pingen wenn unser loco ein bisschen aktiver ist
<Daniel0108> #endmeeting
<MootBot-AT> Meeting ended Sat Apr 30 17:21:23 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<MootBot-AT> Minutes:        http://meetings.touchlay.com/ubuntu-at.2011-04-30.moin.txt
<mainerror> alles klar. ;)
<mainerror> bye
<Daniel0108> bye
* Daniel0108 changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | 2 Leute waren beim letzten Meeting :( - Daniel0108 und mainerror - Wir müssen aktiver werden! |
<Rhonda> Daniel0108?
<Rhonda> Naja, meeting ausmachen ist eine Sache. Aber nur weil man einen Termin ansetzt heiszt das nicht, dass dann ploetzlich alle Zeit haben …
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: der termin ist schon länger angesetzt ;)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: außerdem war es für mich nicht so schlimm, aber mainerror wurde schon das 2. mal enttäuscht
<Daniel0108> weil beim 1. meeting war auch niemand da
<Rhonda> Naja, nur ansetzen bringt nichts, wenn man es mit den Leuten, die da sein sollten, nicht abklaert, ob sie koennten.
<guntbert> Daniel0108: zu mainerrors Vorschlag: Ich helf gern beim wiki, aber nicht als maintainer/Verantwortlicher :-)
<Daniel0108> guntbert: mainerror ist raus aus dem loco :/
<guntbert> Daniel0108: tut mir leid - aber trotzdem ... ich helf aber ich machs nicht
<Daniel0108> guntbert: kein problem, du arbeitest eh viel beim wiki mit :)
<Daniel0108> guntbert: unser einziges problem sind die aktiven mitglieder... :/
<guntbert> Daniel0108: Ich sehs so: wichtiger ist einmal das gemeinsame Arbeiten, dann der Support, und dann kommt (für mich) der "Verein"; wobei - inwieweit gibts einen spezifisch österr. support?
<Daniel0108> guntbert: es gibt keinen support ohne eine gruppe :) wir sind hier jetzt nurnoch 2 aktive mitglieder, du und ich, dann gibt es ein paar die gelegentlich reinschauen ;)
<guntbert> Daniel0108: versteh schon - aber "aktive Gruppe" kann auch vollständig informell sein - ich supporte in #ubuntu seit langem, ohne offiziell Mitglied in einem team zu sein, das gilt dort für viele
<Daniel0108> guntbert: da hast du recht, aber bei uns sind ja nicht einmal normale supporter ;)
<Daniel0108> mit normal meine ich, supporter, die nicht mitglied sind
<guntbert> Daniel0108: da sprichtst du jetzt eine Spirale an: Hilfe sucht man wo andere Hilfe bekommen, Supporter gehen dort hin wo sie gefragt/gebraucht werden, vielleicht schiebst du den Schwerpunkt der AT Loco vom support aufs "Fördern", "Bekannt machen" von ubuntu?
<Daniel0108> ja, das war auch der schwerpunkt, guntbert ;)
<guntbert> Daniel0108: ok - anyway: ich bin da wenn jemand was braucht, nur die "Werbung" ist so gar nicht meine Sache :)
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-01
<mythos> hier ist ja immer gleich viel los
<Daniel0108> hi mythos
<mythos> tag daniel
<mythos> hmm... dich kenn ich noch nicht ^^
<Daniel0108> mythos: ich hab gerade mein ubuntu neu installiert auf meinem laptop, deswegen war ich nicht hier ;)
<mythos> ne, ich mein, du warst vor ein paar monaten noch nicht hier ^^"
<mythos> und wie läuft natty?
<Daniel0108> mythos: Ich habe maverick ;)
<Daniel0108> mythos: ich hab auch einen computer mit natty, und das ist mir zu buggy :P
<Daniel0108> mythos: unser loco wurde inzwischen einmal deaktiviert, da hast du etwas verpasst ;) danach habe ich es neu gegründet :P
<mythos> oh?
<mythos> auf der irc-übersicht ist aber noch butterfly eingetragen
<mythos> also hier
<mythos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mythos> und da ich gerade den header lese: ich würde zu den meetings kommen, wenn die nicht gerade in wien stattfinden würden =P
<Daniel0108> mythos: die meetings waren im irc ;)
<Daniel0108> mythos: aso, das hat er vergessen zu ändern :9
<Daniel0108> der council
<Daniel0108> mythos: -ChanServ- 6     Daniel0108             +votsriRfA [modified 3 weeks, 6 days, 11:43:53 ago]
<Daniel0108> mythos: schau mal auf loco.ubuntu.com
<mythos> guck ich grad
<mythos> oh, von deinem alter bin ich jetzt überrascht ^^
<Daniel0108> ^^
<mythos> ich muss gestehen, in deinem alter wusste ich noch nicht, was linux ist
<mythos> da beeindruckt dein engagement noch mehr =)
<Daniel0108> mythos: ja, leider haben wir hier nicht so viele mitglieder ;)
<mythos> kannst mich von nun an als dauergast betrachten
<Daniel0108> mythos: gut so :)
<Daniel0108> mythos: wir bräuchten noch ein paar mitglieder die flyer aufhängen :) http://bit.ly/uat-flyer
<Daniel0108> die kann man zum beispiel in shops aufhängen, man muss natürlich vorher fragen ;)
<mythos> klagenfurt ist keine linux-stadt ^^"
